# Foam rollers



## Road ride (31 Aug 2013)

When I first read about using a foam roller for muscle soreness I could not believe that they would be any good. But after some long rides and gym sessions my calfs and IT Band where quite painful so I invested in one. 
It soon arrived and I started to massage my sore muscles to say that it hurts when you first start is a understatement in fact I thought I was using it wrong It hurt so much. But after a few sessions on the roller the knots in my muscles were starting to release and now I really enjoy using it. I would say that it is no replacement for a professional sports massage but like most people I can't afford them every time I ride.
Don't know if anyone else has tried it on here but well worth giving a go if you suffer from sore legs, Mine is a trigger point Grid but there are lots of others out there too.


----------



## Yellow Fang (31 Aug 2013)

I have one. They look like torture devices. I use it every now and again.


----------



## Yellow Fang (31 Aug 2013)

I have one. They look like torture devices. I use it every now and again.


----------



## Road ride (31 Aug 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> I have one. They look like torture devices. I use it every now and again.



Did yours hurt too at first ?


----------



## Yellow Fang (31 Aug 2013)

Road ride said:


> Did yours hurt too at first ?


 
Yes, it did let up a bit after several days, but it's a chore and I can't be bothered doing it every day. I can do it for a minute or two on each leg, and that's about as much as I can do. 1) It hurts, 2) I get bored, 3) there's only so long I can hold myself up on my side on my elbow.
If you can be bothered to use the roller every day then it would probably loosen up your muscles quite well. Otherwise, a sports massage every several weeks would work better.


----------



## YahudaMoon (31 Aug 2013)

Had to google 'foam rollers'

I thought you meant for bike rollers :/

That would be torture


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Aug 2013)

The physio/biomechanics world is split on whether they actually do any good for the IT band.

For muscle release I tend to roll on a tennis ball.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Aug 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> The physio/biomechanics world is split on whether they actually do any good for the IT band.
> 
> For muscle release I tend to roll on a tennis ball.


Did a great job on mine just now. Then again - so did the burly football club sport therapist on thursday night.


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Aug 2013)

The placebo effect caused by experiencing the discomfort of the rolling followed by the relief of not rolling anymore is often cited as a reason why people believe rolling to be effective, there is evidence that this "no pain no gain" attitude makes us believe some activities are more beneficial than they actually are.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 Aug 2013)

Yeah it's all a placebo


----------



## ayceejay (31 Aug 2013)

So what do I get a foam roller or a placebo


----------



## Road ride (31 Aug 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> The placebo effect caused by experiencing the discomfort of the rolling followed by the relief of not rolling anymore is often cited as a reason why people believe rolling to be effective, there is evidence that this "no pain no gain" attitude makes us believe some activities are more beneficial than they actually are.


Yeah but it's not like that with rolling at first your Leg or the muscle that you work is sore but after a few days you can just find little knots that are sore and roll them out. Next day after a long ride then rolling my legs are not sore at all. 
Like when you have a sports massage if done correct you really know you have had one cos the hurt but after wards your muscles feel fantastic and I would not call a sports massage a placebo.


----------



## Road ride (31 Aug 2013)

YahudaMoon said:


> Had to google 'foam rollers'
> 
> I thought you meant for bike rollers :/
> 
> That would be torture


That would be funny


----------



## jarlrmai (31 Aug 2013)

Road ride said:


> Yeah but it's not like that with rolling at first your Leg or the muscle that you work is sore but after a few days you can just find little knots that are sore and roll them out. Next day after a long ride then rolling my legs are not sore at all.
> Like when you have a sports massage if done correct you really know you have had one cos the hurt but after wards your muscles feel fantastic and I would not call a sports massage a placebo.


 

I'm talking about IT band only, muscles do benefit from rolling, I tend to use a tennis ball.


----------



## Road ride (31 Aug 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> I'm talking about IT band only, muscles do benefit from rolling, I tend to use a tennis ball.


Ah sorry yeah I would agree with that I think the IT band is to deep to really benefit from rolling but I do think that rolling the area of the IT band massages the soft tissue around the area making feel a little better . I will give the tennis ball a go cos the roller can be awkward in places


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Aug 2013)

I ride quite often and find foam roller to be borderline essential. 

Good rest, good nutrition, good foam roll - good legs the next day.


----------



## FindingMozart (31 Aug 2013)

As an alternative to foam rollers, I've taken to using a very firm plastic ribbed washing machine ball, which makes me sound crazy anytime I tell anybody, but this ball is more like the expensive ribbed rollers and it's just perfect for the ITB, the trouble is doing it every day though, needs a lot of more determination more than good intention, but it's fantastic.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> Yes, it did let up a bit after several days, but it's a chore and I can't be bothered doing it every day. I can do it for a minute or two on each leg, and that's about as much as I can do. 1) It hurts, 2) I get bored, 3) there's only so long I can hold myself up on my side on my elbow.
> If you can be bothered to use the roller every day then it would probably loosen up your muscles quite well. Otherwise, a sports massage every several weeks would work better.



Do you have proof on your last sentence?


----------



## Yellow Fang (1 Sep 2013)

screenman said:


> Do you have proof on your last sentence?



I am expressing an opinion, not a quantitatively supported fact. I have had sports massages and I have used a foam roller. Once you've made an appointment with a sports masseur, you are not likely to drop out of it. The sports masseur will work on your legs for half an hour or an hour, and get those knots out. It's painful, but you're unlikely to get off the table before you'vegot what you paid for. A foam roller is pretty easy to ignore, and you're not likely to spend more than a couple of minutes on it when you do use it.


----------



## screenman (1 Sep 2013)

Yellow Fang said:


> I am expressing an opinion, not a quantitatively supported fact. I have had sports massages and I have used a foam roller. Once you've made an appointment with a sports masseur, you are not likely to drop out of it. The sports masseur will work on your legs for half an hour or an hour, and get those knots out. It's painful, but you're unlikely to get off the table before you'vegot what you paid for. A foam roller is pretty easy to ignore, and you're not likely to spend more than a couple of minutes on it when you do use it.



Whilst I certainly agree about the sports massage bit, the reason behind the roller not working for most people is the lack of self discipline needed.

As an aid to fitness which to achieve a good level requires the discipline bit I would say they are a benefit, just a personal opinion backed up by discussion with like minded sports cyclists and a national champion. So nothing scientific unfortunately.


----------



## roadrash (1 Sep 2013)

am i right in thinking nora batty uses foam rollers


----------



## Ben M (1 Sep 2013)

I have one which I use to recover from cycling and from doing heavy squats. I get very knotty legs.

Honestly, I think that it would be less painful to shove it up my arse, sideways.

I think it works though.


----------



## Road ride (6 Sep 2013)

roadrash said:


> am i right in thinking nora batty uses foam rollers


No but it may help get the wrinkles out lol


----------

